# New Toy



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

2011 14.5 Native Ultimate.



















Now I just have to rig it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Very Nice! Congrats. Post some pics once you have it rigged etc...and some successfull outing pics ofcourse!
Which dealer did you buy from?


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Kayak Corral.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

good fishin to ya.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Mav, nice looking Yak. I can not wait to see her all rigged for fishing....


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Maverick1 said:


> Kayak Corral.


That is a great store with an incredibly friendly and helpful staff! I just wish there was a similar place over here in Macomb/Oakland.

Very nice choice too!


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Ever since Great River Outfitters with Stan Chladek closed 
there has been a big geographic gap in Oakland/Macomb
for a real paddlesports shop.

Love Tiffany and Patrick Vanderhey at Riverside Kayak Connection 
in Wyandotte but it's a hike for me. 
Great selection, knowledgeable staff, and they've done a lot
to push padlesports forward in the Detroit area.

It'll be interesting to see which vendors and boats show up
at Quiet Water Symposium on March 5 at MSU. 
Looking forward to setting up some demos and try various boats.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Maverick1 said:


> Kayak Corral.


Great folks. Just bought a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 from them. Needed a new carrier for the truck. They installed it for me in the parking lot at no extra charge, even though I had to run to REI to get some of the parts.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

I know this is a old post, but The Kayak Store in Fair Haven has some great people and service and known to match prices....

I got my Tarpon thru ACK.com but my bud got his at The Kayak Store and they matched the price.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Got mine at Kayak Corral last spring, I have the camo as well.

I would suggest a seat riser to sit you up a little higher, much more comfy on my legs.

I made one out of pvc and it sits me about 6" higher, making standing a little easier. The riser does not make the 14.5 very tippy either and I leave it in all season long. I will be mounting a pull rope to help with the process of getting up and down.

Enjoy the new toy!

Oops, I see now I'm a year too late.....


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

Unclered:

Have you had that Ultimate on a smaller river say something like the Pere Marquette? Curious as to how the ultimates (14.5') handles the tight, curvey bends on the PM or a river simillar?

Also, how is it for jumping out of in a river sitiatuon (Getting out to fish) in current)

Thanx in advance!
Adam


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Superhog,

I have taken my Wenonah Solo-Plus down much tighter, and fast rivers like the the Pere Marquette. While my canoe is unrockered as the Ultimate is unrockered, the tunnel hull will hinder maneoverability. It's a trade-off, the tunnel hull gives the Ultimate it's well known initial stability.

If stand up fishing is not your priority, and fishing rivers is; I would suggest you look at a Wenonah Argosy. It will be lighter, it will paddle faster and easier, and it will be much more maneoverable. A little bit of rocker in the hull makes a big difference when paddling and fishing rivers. Good luck.


----------

